# Door clearance without closer



## ELLEN09US (Oct 10, 2020)

Is this statement correct? 

If the door doesn't have closer, I don't need to provide door strike clearances for accessibility.

Thank you!


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 11, 2020)

where what code edition and for what kind of door leading to what?

Short answer  yes you do, maybe not as much


----------



## RLGA (Oct 11, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> Is this statement correct?
> 
> If the door doesn't have closer, I don't need to provide door strike clearances for accessibility.
> 
> Thank you!


For a forward approach on the push side and for a hinge approach on the push side, no latch-side clearance is required. All other approaches require a latch-side clearance of various widths.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Oct 11, 2020)

The corridor in 48" on both sides of the door. I just don't want to have a notch in the hallway to make the 18" strike clearance on both sides (push and pull). If I don't have a closer, no clearance required? 
Thank you!


----------



## steveray (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't think it is ever 18 on the push side....


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 13, 2020)

No latch too if to have no closer, must be resistance free and door face material must be able to resist impact for bottom 10".


----------



## Yikes (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd like to state the code reference more clearly, from ADAS (also CBC 11B) figure 404.2.4.1.  
For a  door with NO closer :

18" additional strike side clearance for a front approach on the PULL side of the door; this increases to 24" if the pull side is on the exterior side of an exterior door (ADAS Fig 404.2.4.1 (a))
0" additional strike side clearance for a front approach on the PUSH side of the door (ADAS Fig 404.2.4.1 (b))
Here's California's version of it:


----------

